# Les phrases célèbres au cinéma



## EtVlan (20 Avril 2006)

Dans les films que l'on écoute à la maison, à la télé ou au cinéma, il y a très souvent des répliques qui nous restent dans la tête.

Des répliques que l'on utilise parfois entre amis ou simplement lors d'une conversation pour mettre un peu d'action.

Voici quelques répliques. Par la suite ça sera à vous de continuer.

*Adams Family 2*
- Gomez: «Oh, regarde, notre bébé a les yeux de mon père« 
- Morticia répond «Ouiii, maintenant, enlève-les lui de la bouche!»

*Le Seigneur des Anneaux - La communauté de l'anneau*
- Gandalf: «Fuyez, pauvres fous!»

*Le bon, la brute et le truant*
- Dans la vie ta deux categories: ta ceux qui ont un revolver et ceux qui creusent!
Toi tu creuse!

*Le Père Noël est une ordure*
Pierre, y a un monsieur très malpoli qui a téléphoné, il voulait ******* Thérèse 
- Oui, mais c'est un ami... 
- Ah bah ça va alors

*L'exorciste*
«Stick it up your ass you mother****in' worthless cocksucker!»


----------



## apenspel (20 Avril 2006)

Encore plus fort : les silences célèbres au cinéma.

*Le cuirassé Potemkine*
-
_(Je passe déjà au suivant car il dure longtemps.)_

*Le train sifflera trois fois*
-
-
_(Les deux silences entre les 3 coups)_

*Le flic de Beverly Hills*
_(Ah non, là je me suis trompé, il arrive pas à la fermer, çui-là)_


----------



## joanes (20 Avril 2006)

Y'à d'la pomme la d'dans

Quand les mecs parlent, les gonzesses se tirent


----------



## HmJ (20 Avril 2006)

_"On est pas            bien là ? Paisibles, à la fraîche, décontractés            du gland, et on bandera quand on aura envie de bander"_


----------



## HmJ (20 Avril 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Y'à d'la pomme la d'dans
> 
> Quand les mecs parlent, les gonzesses se tirent



_  "Vous avez beau dire, y'a pas seulement que de la pomme, y'a aut'chose. Ca serait pas des fois de la betterave, hein? "_


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Avril 2006)

Une époque formidable : 
Salauds de pauvres!


----------



## HmJ (20 Avril 2006)

_"Tiens un autre barbu, c'est peut-être un congrès !
Un barbu c'est un barbu, trois barbus, c'est des barbouzes !!!__"_


----------



## supermoquette (20 Avril 2006)

"I am Sanchez"

Boogie Nights


----------



## jahrom (20 Avril 2006)

"Oh oui, vas y, mets la moi !"

Infirmières de charmes.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (20 Avril 2006)

_cf. ma signature   

Les Barbouzes - Dialogues Michel Audiard_


----------



## Momo-du-56 (20 Avril 2006)

... désolée j'ai radoté...


----------



## HmJ (20 Avril 2006)

Et pour rester dans la finesse : _"Ecoute, je sais pas quel age elle a, mais elle aime la ****... pardon messieurs dames"_


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Avril 2006)

*Le c&#339;ur des hommes.* 

_"Put..., elles ont morflées les Spice Girls !"_


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Avril 2006)

Et tu avances et tu recules, comment veux tu, comment veux tu que je t'enc- biiiiiiiiiiiiiip...
Le Pere noel est une ordure...


:rose:


----------



## HmJ (20 Avril 2006)

_"Berthier n'a rien ! Berthier n'a rien !"_ - *Coup De Tête*


----------



## al02 (20 Avril 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Une époque formidable :
> *Salauds de pauvres!*



C'est aussi Gabin dans la "Traversée de Paris"


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Avril 2006)

Did you **** my wife?

Raging Bull (1980)


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2006)

« C'est moi ou il y existe déjà un fil (tout aussi captivant) sur ce sujet dans les archives du Bar ? »
DocEvil in _Du Rififi à Noubieland_.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Avril 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> « C'est moi ou il y existe déjà un fil (tout aussi captivant) sur ce sujet dans les archives du Bar ? »
> DocEvil in _Du Rififi à Noubieland_.


   

j'étais en train de proposer :
"Déjà Bu"
Finn Atlas dans _Attention on ferme !_


----------



## HmJ (20 Avril 2006)

Bah, vous n'avez pas fermer ce fil... Ca fait plaisir de temps en temps de ne pas avoir a se plonger dans les archives...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Bah, vous n'avez pas fermer ce fil... Ca fait plaisir de temps en temps de ne pas avoir a se plonger dans les archives...


Raconte ça au chat, il va adorer...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> _cf. ma signature
> 
> Les Barbouzes - Dialogues Michel Audiard_




C'est dans les tontons flingueurs


----------



## mikoo (20 Avril 2006)

"*For a relaxing time, make it Suntory time.*"

Bill Murray dans "Lost In Translation" (S. Coppola).


----------



## duracel (20 Avril 2006)

T'as de beaux yeux, tu sais.

Quoi des brumes, Jean Gabin.


----------



## Fondug (20 Avril 2006)

Bah y'en a tellement des phrases cultes, qu'on peut ressortir dans tout plein d'occazes. Mais pour moi, ZE phrase culte c'est 

"Nan mais qu'est ce qu'elle me dit la mongolienne lààà ?"


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Avril 2006)

« Dis donc, toi, tu sais que tu as la tête de quelquun qui vaut 2000 dollars ? »
« Oui mais toi tu nas pas la tête de celui qui les encaissera »


----------



## krystof (20 Avril 2006)

- Tu sens quelque chose là ?
- Non, rien
- Et là ?
- Toujours rien...
- Et maintenant ?
- Rien, désolé
- Bon, je sors le grand jeu. Alors ?
- Bah non, le néant, le vide...

DocEvil et Amok (à vous d'attribuer les propos...) dans "Au bout du souffle" 1947, réalisé par Jean-Luc God'art.


----------



## Fondug (20 Avril 2006)

"Shut the **** up Donny !!"
The Big Lebowski


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Avril 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Bah, vous n'avez pas fermer ce fil... Ca fait plaisir de temps en temps de ne pas avoir a se plonger dans les archives...



ca nous fait plaisir de voir que vous vous faites ce plaisir.
_
à nous de vous faire préférez la recherche ..._


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Avril 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Raconte ça au chat, il va adorer...



Le chat ici c'est moi 
_
Modo Dredd_


----------

